# Clotted Cream rocher



## Lucusd88 (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve been seeing some beautiful clotted cream rocher’s and wanted to attempt one for myself on a new dessert. But the clotted cream we have is just way too soft/wet. How are they done so we’ll by others?? Is the clotted cream stiffened up in anyway?
Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you kind of fast forward through this video, you can see the difference in consistencies of clotted cream, and 
consistency is super important in regard to whether you can rocher (quenelle) it. The store bought stuff he opens
is way too slack, but when he spoons into the stuff he made himself, that's the perfect consistency to quenelle:


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Re-educated myself re CC yesterday and was surprised how easy the DIY method seems to be.
The wiki site had an awesome (had about a third scooped out of the jar) pix showing off how thick the final product should be.
Anyone up for a proper tea...it has been way too long since my dainty floral teapots have been taken out and dusted off lol.

mimi


----------

